# Food Safety News Mon 4/13/2020



## daveomak.fs (Apr 13, 2020)

Food Safety News
Mon 4/13/2020 4:02 AM











Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 

















* Ex-PCA manager Daniel Kilgore leaves federal prison in crisis for half-way house*
By Dan Flynn on Apr 13, 2020 12:05 am Daniel W. Kilgore, a one-time plant manager at the now defunct Peanut Corporation of America (PCA) processing plant at Blakely, GA, has been released from a federal prison in Oakdale, LA, to a half-way house in Atlanta. It is not known whether his release has anything to do with the COVID-19 crisis at Oakdale prison...  Continue Reading


* Stewart Parnell requests a new trial with 2255 Petition in peanut butter case*
By Dan Flynn on Apr 13, 2020 12:04 am If you’ve been convicted by a jury, had your conviction and sentence upheld by an appellate court, and the Supreme Court declined to review your case, there’s still a 2255 petition. And if you are 65 years old with another 20 years before the federal Bureau of Prisons plans on releasing you, a 2255 petition...  Continue Reading


* Company recalls sausage and brats from retailers in two states*
By News Desk on Apr 13, 2020 12:03 am Jowett Farms Corp. in Blumenort, Canada is recalling more than 42,500 pounds of raw pork trimmings that were not presented for import re-inspection into the United States, according to the USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS). “The problem was discovered during routine FSIS surveillance activities of imported products,” according to the recall notice. “There...  Continue Reading


* Warning letters cite artisanal smokehouse and bakery for Listeria*
By News Desk on Apr 13, 2020 12:01 am As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company...  Continue Reading


----------

